# New guy needs some help on transfers



## IAMFACTION (8 mo ago)

My new Logo is in 2 colors for the time being, all black or all white, a very simple yet very recognizable design.. 
(at least I think so) think Under Armour/ Project rock but WAY cooler less expensive & made in America! I'm sure we all think that way about our own designs 🤪
3 things I am looking for, Easy to peel, stretchable, resistant to fade from sweat and washing
Who would you guys recommend buying from? 
I have researched some, they all seem to have good and bad reviews
1. transfer express
2. fm expressions
3. 613 originals
4. Howard tc

And most important! THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

buy a single sheet of your logo from each, and test on a new tee that you plan on selling

you also forgot versatranz


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> buy a single sheet of your logo from each


He'll go broke.

Order samples from each instead. They are free. Specify you want stretch versions if they make them.


----------



## IAMFACTION (8 mo ago)

into the T said:


> buy a single sheet of your logo from each, and test on a new tee that you plan on selling
> 
> you also forgot versatranz


I actually just received sample packs from FM & Stahl's... 
I'll give them a go.. 
Much appreciated


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> He'll go broke.
> 
> Order samples from each instead. They are free. Specify you want stretch versions if they make them.


for some reason i thought op was rolling in dough, if not samples are a good start to narrow the field
(here is versatrans' free sample page)

if the design is not too complex, you can do it all in house fairly cheap (since you already have a heatpress)


----------



## IAMFACTION (8 mo ago)

into the T said:


> for some reason i thought op was rolling in dough, if not samples are a good start to narrow the field
> (here is versatrans' free sample page)
> 
> if the design is not too complex, you can do it all in house fairly cheap (since you already have a heatpress)


I'll take a look at versatrans samples. Previous thread shot them down pretty quick. I'm sure there is a margin of error with all them. Luckily my design is very simple, niy complex at all


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

IAMFACTION said:


> I'll take a look at versatrans samples. Previous thread shot them down pretty quick. I'm sure there is a margin of error with all them. Luckily my design is very simple, niy complex at all


versatranz has been the best out of all the ones i trialed, best to trial all you can get your hands on
you might like the feel/look/press/washability/etc. of one over another (you should test 12 wash/dry cycles for sales to the general public)

you can pick up a cricut air2 for $180 here
get some black and white thermoflex plus here, or gimme5 here, and away you go
plus, you now can do sign vinyls as well as heat transfer vinyl


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

into the T said:


> versatranz has been the best out of all the ones i trialed,...


We used the exclusively for years however the quality took a dump over the last 12 months or so. We had so many problems with them that we dropped them, demanded our money back on our last order and got it. Howards has been pretty good however their multi color over 3 colors is too expensive to use. We tried 613 for a 5 color job because of cost and it was marginal at best color, print quality and the ability to even get a large print on the shirt without errors. 

Stahl's is a great company, we purchase a lot of materials from them. I believe Transfer Express is the same company as Stahl's, just branding. 

Before we started with Versatranz we used Ace Transfer Company but the quality was not that great. The prints would just fall off the shirt. 

Hope all of this helps.


----------



## SecretStudio (8 mo ago)

what I did at the start is buy as many different varieties as I could and compare the results for example premium vs standard vinyl, puff vs reflective etc, and note the differences for yourself and decide from there.


----------

